# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  [Dati Fatture - Spesometro 2017]

## Umby

Continuiamo qui la discussione, iniziata da questo altro topic:  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...struzioni.html

----------


## Umby

> ho provato a controllare un file relativo alla trasmissione dei dati delle fatture , mi da il messaggio "la  p.iva...... non è autorizzata alla trasmissione dei dati delle fatture per la data fattura 2017-01-12 Cedente/Prestatore non autorizzato alla trasmissione dei dati delle fatture 
> preciso che sono entrato nell'area tramite le credenziali rilasciate dall'Agenzia all'amministratore della società che risulta incaricato 
> bisogna optare per la trasmissione dei dati di tutte le fatture e in tal caso non è scaduta il 31/03/2017? 
> che si fa?

  Ho posto il tuo (mio) dubbio alla Agenzia, ti riporto la mia domanda e la relativa risposta. 
Gentile utente, La informiamo che la sua richiesta è stata presa in carico dal servizio di Assistenza con il numero identificativo "16987803".  *Domanda:* Avrei intenzione di caricare i dati fatture relativi al periodo Gennaio-Febbraio-Marzo 2017. Vorrei sapere se questi dati andranno bene anche ai fini dello spesometro 2017 mi riferisco ai dati del primo semestre 2017 con scadenza 15 settembre 2017.
Oppure se a settembre sarò costretto a ridigitare di nuovo gli stessi dati. Grazie.  *Risposta:*  Gentile utente, la nostra piattaforma consente l'insrimento dei dati fattura del 2017 per chi ha esercitato il regime delle opzioni entro il 31/03/2017, ma la nostra è un'assistenza solo tecnica. Le suggeriamo di rivolgere il suo quesito di carattere normativo direttamente all'Agenzia delle Entrate. Cordiali saluti. 
IMHO: Gran bella risposta, vero ?  :Cool:

----------


## Utonto28

Qualcuno ha provato ad inserire a mano una fattura?
Ho scoperto che era già aprile di questa "opzione" e francamente non ho ancora capito cosa sia esattamente.

----------


## Umby

Metterei tutti i quesiti relativi al topic, in questa discussione, così da arricchirla. 
Gentile utente, La informiamo che la sua richiesta è stata presa in carico dal servizio di Assistenza con il numero identificativo "16995001".  *Domanda:* Stampa in PDF. Nella stampa in PDF delle *fatture ricevute* viene stampata la data del documento mentre NON VIENE STAMPATA la data di registrazione. Sarebbe il caso di aggiungerla cosi da poter controllare meglio i documenti inseriti. Grazie.  *Risposta:* La ringraziamo per la Sua segnalazione. Cordiali Saluti

----------


## Utonto28

Riesumo il topic visto che, se non ho capito male, dal 10 luglio saranno effettive le nuove specifiche (v2.0) per l'invio dei dati. http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wps...rispettivi+ST/ 
Io mi ritrovo con file Excel contenenti le fatture.
Dovrebbe essere possibile esportare questi dati in XML per poi caricarli sul sito... però non mi è chiaro come creare un XML conforme. 
Qualcuno più pratico che ne sa?

----------


## Umby

> Io mi ritrovo con file Excel contenenti le fatture.
> Dovrebbe essere possibile esportare questi dati in XML per poi caricarli sul sito... però non mi è chiaro come creare un XML conforme.

  Bisognerebbe fare comunque un piccolo programma per "trasformare" il file excel in xml, non penso che ci sarà qualcuno che farà mai una cosa simile....

----------


## Utonto28

Excel può salvare da se in XML.
Però serve un "mapping" per crearlo con la struttura corretta voluta del AdE.

----------


## Umby

A che punto siete con la generazione dei files ? 
ieri hanno modificato di nuovo il tracciato ( per le note di credito INTRA ), che non vanno piu esposte con il TD10/TD11.  :Mad:  
Per il controllo del file xml, non esiste ancora il modulo "per gli utenti non abilitati", quindi ad oggi si puo' controllare il file solo usando la funzione interna al sito "Fatture e Corrispettivi".  :Cool:

----------


## Parker

Buongiorno, qualche settimana fa, previo controllo, ho salvato i file (fatture emesse e ricevute)  in xml...oggi ho fatto "importa file xml" x ricontrollarli ma quelli relativi a fatture emesse non me li apre dandomi questo errore "Il file selezionato non sembra un file XML valido o contiene degli errori."
E' capitato lo stesso errore a qualcuno di voi?

----------


## Umby

> Buongiorno, qualche settimana fa, previo controllo, ho salvato i file (fatture emesse e ricevute)  in xml...oggi ho fatto "importa file xml" x ricontrollarli ma quelli relativi a fatture emesse non me li apre dandomi questo errore "Il file selezionato non sembra un file XML valido o contiene degli errori."
> E' capitato lo stesso errore a qualcuno di voi?

  Non puoi importare il file che contiene diversi clienti / fornitori.
Purtroppo la loro procedure online prevede il caricare i dati cliente per cliente (fornitore per fornitore). Puoi al massimo caricare piu documenti per lo stesso cliente... ma non caricare piu' clienti...

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Ho avuto lo stesso problema.
> Non si capisce del motivo dello scarto di file di tipo ANNULLAMENTO
> Attendo che l'ADE mi risponde ad una mia richiesta di assistenza...

  RISPETTO A QUESTO PROBLEMA NON HO ANCORA RICEVUTO RISPOSTE DALL'ADE 
Ho utilizzato il programma dell'Agenzia delle entrate per comunicare la fatture inviando un file per le fatture di acquisto di ogni singolo fornitore; ora accedendo all'elenco delle fatture trasmesse risulta che per esempio tutte le fatture di un fornitore X sono state registrate tutte le stesso giorno della prima fattura di acquisto registrata per il fornitore X e pertanto non corrispondendo questo con il registro iva acquisti ci sono date registrazione antecedenti a data documento; faccio presente che i file trasmessi contengono le date di registrazione esatte; qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema ? che cosa si fa ?

----------


## Umby

> RISPETTO A QUESTO PROBLEMA NON HO ANCORA RICEVUTO RISPOSTE DALL'ADE 
> Ho utilizzato il programma dell'Agenzia delle entrate per comunicare la fatture inviando un file per le fatture di acquisto di ogni singolo fornitore; ora accedendo all'elenco delle fatture trasmesse risulta che per esempio tutte le fatture di un fornitore X sono state registrate tutte le stesso giorno della prima fattura di acquisto registrata per il fornitore X e pertanto non corrispondendo questo con il registro iva acquisti ci sono date registrazione antecedenti a data documento; faccio presente che i file trasmessi contengono le date di registrazione esatte; qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema ? che cosa si fa ?

  Il problema delle "date di registrazione" errate è ormai vecchio, (già comunicato tempo fa..), ma sembra che l'ADE NULLA abbia fatto a tal proposito...

----------


## Burnout670

E siamo alla quarta proroga Comunicato Stampa NÂ° 163 del 04 ottobre 2017 Posticipato al 16 ottobre 2017 il termine per la comunicazione delle fatture 
Però se non rendono il sistema funzionante io al 16/10 sono ancora qua a cercare di inviare quei tre esterni e quelle due variazioni

----------


## Umby

> E siamo alla quarta proroga Comunicato Stampa NÂ° 163 del 04 ottobre 2017 Posticipato al 16 ottobre 2017 il termine per la comunicazione delle fatture 
> Però se non rendono il sistema funzionante io al 16/10 sono ancora qua a cercare di inviare quei tre esterni e quelle due variazioni

  Non penso che la situazione grottesca che si è creata, cambi molto in 10 giorni... :Wink:

----------


## CATIA71

E io continuo a ringraziare il cielo di avere inviato tutto dieci giorni prima dell'inizio di questo gran casino imperante!

----------


## technobit

Ho compilato e trasmesso le Fatture emesse sigillando i file. Mi sono accorto oggi che hanno estensione 0 KB.
E' regolare tale circostanza? 
Preciso che dal controllo "Monitoraggio File Trasmessi" escono file "elaborati" e "accettati"
come da indicazione A.d.E. sotto copiata:  
Oggetto: Dati Fattura - Notifica n. YYYYYYYYYY
Il File ITXYZ__________T_DF_X0036.xml ricevuto il 2017-09-28T09:25:59.000+02:00
identificato dal codice XXXXXXXXX è stato accettato

----------


## gianni188

io ho reinviato, come da disposizioni iniziali dell'Ade tutti i file scartati senza motivo, e mi sono stati già elaborati ed accettati. Ora però l'Ade ha deciso di "ripescare" questi file scartati e di elaborarli, infatti ho controllato e mi risultano in "lavorazione" quindi in pratica se dovessero essere accettati anche questi avrei due file uguali per lo stesso cliente...Sapete come comportarsi in questo caso? Comunque io non ce la faccio più mi so davvero rotto  :Mad:

----------


## Umby

> io ho reinviato, come da disposizioni iniziali dell'Ade tutti i file scartati senza motivo, e mi sono stati già elaborati ed accettati. Ora però l'Ade ha deciso di "ripescare" questi file scartati e di elaborarli, infatti ho controllato e mi risultano in "lavorazione" quindi in pratica se dovessero essere accettati anche questi avrei due file uguali per lo stesso cliente...Sapete come comportarsi in questo caso? Comunque io non ce la faccio più mi so davvero rotto

  L' ADE aveva consigliato di non rimandare i file scartati nei giorni scorsi ( senza nessuna motivazione di scarto ), tu li hai rimandati... 
Ora ti tocca inviare un file di annullamento per ogni file che intendi annullare (il primo o il secondo poca importa, se sono uguali...)

----------


## lifestyle

> L' ADE aveva consigliato di non rimandare i file scartati nei giorni scorsi ( senza nessuna motivazione di scarto ), tu li hai rimandati...

  peccato che l'abbia precisato con parecchio ritardo
tanto che pure parecchie news hanno riportato erroneamente che i files dovevano essere ritrasmessi
una è questa  Spesometro sotto processo. Sistema ancora in tilt - Il Sole 24 ORE
insomma ora è un gran casino
al momento tutto fermo in attesa di comunicazione definitiva in merito a questo pasticcio

----------


## gianni188

novità per chi ha inviato due volte lo stesso file ?

----------


## Umby

> novità per chi ha inviato due volte lo stesso file ?

  con lo stesso nome ? 
Il primo viene accolto, il secondo scartato !!

----------


## gianni188

> con lo stesso nome ? 
> Il primo viene accolto, il secondo scartato !!

  no con due nomi differenti ma contenenti lo stesso elenco...entrambi accettati ed elaborati...che faccio?

----------


## Umby

> no con due nomi differenti ma contenenti lo stesso elenco...entrambi accettati ed elaborati...che faccio?

  uno dei due devi annullarlo....
quale ? scegli te.... se sono uguali... uno vale l'altro !!!!

----------


## gianni188

è normale che ho inviato dei file di annullamento totale però cmq i file per i quali ho chiesto l'annullamento continuano ad essere visibili come "elaborati" ?

----------


## Burnout670

@gianni 188 la butto là perché forse non ho inquadrato bene la tua domanda, non è che tu vedi l'esito positivo del file di annullamento?

----------


## Umby

Lo spesometro cambia faccia...  :Cool:   Il sole

----------


## La matta

> Lo spesometro cambia faccia...   Il sole

  Farebbe più bella figura se la nascondesse... o la cercasse, visto che l'ha persa  :Cool:

----------


## Burnout670

Io ho rimasto in sospeso un'ultima ditta con contabilità esterna, ho inviato i file una prima volta e sono tornati accettati con segnalazione ... ha utilizzato delle vecchie anagrafiche non aggiornate ... ho fatto gli annullamenti mi ha rimandato i flie li ho reinviati e non ha corretto niente perché di nuovo accettati con segnalazione, il cliente sostiene che il problema è di BPoint che non importa bene i dati. Mi sa che li lascio così ormai credo di essere troppo alle strette per fargli fare le correzioni, annullare, correggere, reinviare i file e scaricare le ricevute in anticipo ... domani devo finire di registrare le fatture di una contabilità mensile fare e mandare via gli F24 ... in più se lavoro anche questo sabato e domenica mi chiedono il divorzio ... ne ho veramente le scatole s-t-r-a-p-i-e-n-e

----------


## La matta

> il cliente sostiene che il problema è di BPoint che non importa bene i dati. .... ne ho veramente le scatole s-t-r-a-p-i-e-n-e

  Io con BPoint sono spesso incaxxata, ma in questo frangente specifico devo dire che hanno fatto un lavoro praticamente certosino. Non sarei sopravvissuta, senza. Le segnalazioni che dato riportano come errato? Alcune fatture di clienti esterni, dopo averle importate in BPoint, le ho corrette io manualmente all'interno della posizione (CF al posto della partita iva, errori vari) aiutandomi con la CCIAA e il servizio di controllo partite iva attive dell'ADE. Se aspettavo che il cliente mi mandasse un file perfettamente corretto ero ancora lì in ballo, purtroppo. Oltretutto le ditte esterne, dopo una stagione estiva da incubo, dovevano andare in ferie proprio qualche giorno fa.  
Per quanto riguarda le scatole strapiene, non posso che concordare. Leggendo i dati relativi ai miliardi che questa operazione dissennata è costata a studi e aziende, mi viene voglia di fare la marcia su Roma... almeno mi piglio anche un paio di giorni di vacanza  :Cool:

----------


## Burnout670

E' vero quello che dici, BPoint ha fatto un lavoro egregio con informative, suggerimenti operativi e aggiornamenti continui, e si anche io ho fatto parecchi interventi però quando io ti dico hai registrato un trentina di fatture su un fornitore che prima era poniamo ditta individuale e che dieci anni fa si è trasformato in una società e non hai mai creato il nuovo fornitore con p.iva nuova, fai le correzioni ... seno' anche alla prossima scadenza ci troviamo gli stessi errori ... mi rimandi il file secondo te corretto e invece gli errori sono gli stessi anzi mi dici che il problema dipende dal mio software ecco che mi va il sangue alla testa, sono l'impiegata del Dott. Tal dei Tali non la tua serva, non sei l'unico cliente, ho altre scadenze e anche quelle tassative. 
Io poi non vorrei correzioni in generale non vorrei prendermi la responsabilità  di cambiare dati non avendo il documento sotto anche per questo avendo certezza di come è strutturata la parte relativa all'impegno dai software esterni preferirei spedire senza passare per il mio  gestionale. 
Scusate lo sfogo.

----------


## Umby

> Io poi non vorrei correzioni in generale non vorrei prendermi la responsabilità  di cambiare dati non avendo il documento sotto anche per questo avendo certezza di come è strutturata la parte relativa all'impegno dai software esterni preferirei spedire senza passare per il mio  gestionale. 
> Scusate lo sfogo.

  Sono sempre stato contrario a far transitare i file telematici, all'interno di altre procedure. Questo perchè, poi, bisognerebbe verificare come il software di importazione esegue il suo lavoro.
In linea generale, il file che ti danno altri clienti (che usano un proprio software), andrebbero semplicemente trasmessi.

----------


## Burnout670

> il file che ti danno altri clienti (che usano un proprio software), andrebbero semplicemente trasmessi.

  Ciao Umby 
speravo proprio mi rispondessi tu, ti dò ragione in toto, penso (e spero) che BPoint abbia fatto un buon lavoro.
Ho un quesito tecnico ma i dati dell'intermediario, sopratutto il campo di chi ha compilato il modello 1 se predisposto dal contribuente 2 se predisposto nell'intermediario, ci sono all'interno del file xml? 
Mi verrebbe da dire che ci sono ma ho fatto fare tutto al gestionale e non ho i file xml da poter sbirciare, nei files ricevuti dalle ditte esterne non mi sembra di averli visti però potrei sbagliare.

----------


## Umby

I dati dell'intermediario non sono presenti nel file telematico, 
in pratica l'agenzia delle Entrate assume come intermediario, chi effettua l'invio (... già sa chi è... )

----------


## Burnout670

Grazie per la risposta

----------


## Utonto28

Ripesco il topic. 
Allora oltre alla scadenza del 6 aprile (per primo e secondo semestre 2017) ed al fatto che si possono combinare le fatture sotto i 300€ complessivi, è cambiato altro? 
Ed il Software: http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wps...+spesometro%29

----------


## bimaxarl

Scusate , ho un dubbio nella compilazione dei dati fatture. 
Il campo "esigibilità" al pari di "detraibile" e "deducibile", dev'essere compilato in ogni caso, oppure è riferito a delle specifiche opzioni di determinati contribuenti iva ?
Chiedo questo perché , non avendo inserito nulla nel campo "esigibilità" e avendo sottoposto il file xml a controllo, non mi vengono segnalate anomalie da parte del sistema. Grazie in anticipo.

----------

